# Clicking Noise when braking and turning, low speeds.



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

Firstly, I know this isn't an ideal way to drive, and you probably shouldn't be braking and turning the wheel, especially stationary. I don't feel like I often drive like this but the other day I noticed an intermittent clicking sound so I tried to troubleshoot when it was happening.

I noticed the drivers front side clicks when in seemly any gear, it happens mostly at low speeds or stationary, and only when turning the steering wheel. I think in all cases the brakes are applied.

I recorded a video of the sound.

At the end of the video I'm checking out the CV joints and they have some play and make some noise, is this normal?

My main concern is with the joint going into the transmission on the drivers side. It has play and makes a click when pulled inwards and outwards. The same joint on the passenger's side doesn't have any play at all. Thoughts? Is this a problem, whether related or unrelated to the braking clicking.

This sound is only happening on the driver's side front as far as I can tell.

Is it loose brake hardware/components, failing CV, loose suspension, struts, damaged rack and pinion or a completely normal sound given the conditions. 

The click usually only starts to happen after the car as been driving for 10 mins, I can't seem to replicate it immediately.

Thanks again guys for the insight!






2018 hatchback Cruze 1.4l 60000km


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds like a worn cv joint.

Is the boot torn? And all the grease is gone.

Usually when clicking on turns. That's a sign the joint is gone. But usually only happens when the boot is torn and lost all it's grease.


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

The boot isn't torn, and it doesn't happen all the time, just when applying the brakes and turning. Maybe CV joint is starting to fail...

Does the movement at the end of the video seem strange at all?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Could be the axle spline skipping around as you turn since it pulls in and out. Could pull it out of the hub and lube it to see if it goes away.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I could be wrong but I don't think that shaft is supposed to have movement.

And since you say the other side isnt


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

It almost sounds like the axel isn't in the output shaft bearing all the way, or the output shaft bearing is moving in and out. If you have powertrain warranty left take it to the dealer. I definitely wouldn't drive it that way for much longer.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think that shaft is supposed to have movement.
> 
> And since you say the other side isnt


My Gen 1 shafts did that. I had a slight popping when braking and slightly turning right. I had both replaced under warranty. But the new ones do it a little bit too. I checked an Impala we own and it does it a little too.


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> My Gen 1 shafts did that. I had a slight popping when braking and slightly turning right. I had both replaced under warranty. But the new ones do it a little bit too. I checked an Impala we own and it does it a little too.


I do I have warranty left, so I scheduled an appointment. I'll see if I can get them to replace my shafts and hopefully that eliminates the problem. I hope they don't insist it's normal if it's not and I hope it's not a problem with the transmission.


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

The other interesting thing is it doesn't seem to be speed specific. The clicking is usually the same sound if slightly rolling or stopped. I don't think I've heard it while going a decent pace, I'll keep an ear out for it.

Maybe the CV joint is a red herring, or another issue unrelated to the clicking.

All the suspension, feels tight, but I havent retorqued anything.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

DerekStoc said:


> I do I have warranty left, so I scheduled an appointment. I'll see if I can get them to replace my shafts and hopefully that eliminates the problem. I hope they don't insist it's normal if it's not and I hope it's not a problem with the transmission.


Be warned though. Some scumbag dealers may tell you it's something else, in order to get you to spend money, then when it doesn't work "find" that it's actually something under warranty. If they come back and say it's a non-warranty issue, just walk away and go to another dealer. If a dealer ever ask you to spend money, ask them if they guarantee it will fix it. If they don't really know if it will or not, they may just be throwing parts at it. I've learned asking that question at dealers helps determine if they did a correct diagnosis or if they just want to "try" parts -at our expense.


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Be warned though. Some scumbag dealers may tell you it's something else, in order to get you to spend money, then when it doesn't work "find" that it's actually something under warranty. If they come back and say it's a non-warranty issue, just walk away and go to another dealer. If a dealer ever ask you to spend money, ask them if they guarantee it will fix it. If they don't really know if it will or not, they may just be throwing parts at it. I've learned asking that question at dealers helps determine if they did a correct diagnosis or if they just want to "try" parts -at our expense.



Good advice, I'll definitely keep this in mind


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

Quick update!

I did some reading/research and I figured it would be worth checking the brakes.

I changed my brakes myself last year, and other then the slide pins, I didn't put a ton of time lubricating or cleaning.

I figured I'd take them apart, clean all metal to metal surfaces with a brush, and lubricate with silicone grease. (Back of pads, piston, hardware, etc) I made sure everything was torqued to spec. 

I put it all together and the brakes seem much quieter, and I haven't heard any clicking from that side anymore. 

It seemed like such an aggressive click for just dirty brakes but you never know!

I keep an eye on it and keep this thread posted incase anyone is having any similar issues. 

While I was in there, I got some more footage of the play in the inner CV joint, I'll let you know if GM says it's normal or not. I noticed it also slightly moves up and down as well as in and out. 

Perhaps it's a developing worn joint or something...

Here's the new video

Thanks again guys!


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

Updated, since I cleaned brakes and retorqued, I haven't had any more clicking. The dealer took a look at that play in the CV joint and told me it was normal play.


----------

